

Ask HN: Good Programming/Tech Books To Read? - chimmychonga

I&#x27;m a CS major and I just got finished with finals. Other than working part time over the summer I will have a giant amount of free time that wasn&#x27;t there during the school year. What books would you recommend I read over the summer?
======
mandor
\- Design Patterns: Elements of Reusable Object-Oriented Software
[http://www.amazon.com/Design-Patterns-Elements-Reusable-
Obje...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Patterns-Elements-Reusable-Object-
Oriented/dp/0201633612/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398676541&sr=8-1&keywords=design+patterns)

\- Effective C++: [http://www.amazon.com/Effective-Specific-Improve-Programs-
De...](http://www.amazon.com/Effective-Specific-Improve-Programs-
Designs/dp/0321334876/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1398676597&sr=8-1&keywords=effective+c%2B%2B)

------
Nemant
For Java development I would recommend 'Effective Java'.

